# 1960 schwinn pixie seat- training wheels  wtb



## MAD BRAD (Mar 9, 2013)

Need a original red/white pixie seat, and need original training wheels. these do not say schwinn on them as far as i know . The seat has springs red with white front edge. Thank MB


----------

